# New here. Please help connecting my PC gaming headset (P4C Earforce)



## Crockett767 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Note: I uploaded a picture below to show what windows pop up when I plug my headset in. I do not know what to do with those windows*

I bought a P4C earforce headset for the PC to play battlefield 4 and cannot get it to work. It says you need a 3.55mm 4 pole jack. I dont know what a 4 pole is or if mine even is a 4 pole.

When I plug my headset into the front panels of my computer (Either the headset icon or microphone) RealTek HD Audio Manager pops up and I have no idea what to do. Plugging it into the jacks/panels on my keyboard do absolutely nothing! Which is where I would prefer to plug them into so there is more slack on the chord for my headset when I am wearing it.

When I plug the chord into the computer I can't hear anything out of them or say anything. I tried using the sound recorder (the bar goes green when there is sound) to see if it can pick up my voice but to no avail. The only time it registers that there is sound being made is when I change the volume on the actual headset. I don't know what that means.

Any help please, I have been looking for about 2-3 hours. Maybe more. If anyone can help me I would be so grateful. Thank you

An overview of the questions:

How can I tell if mine is a 4 pole jack? If not can I do/buy anything to make the Mic work?
What output or jack to I plug my chord into? (I don't have any colours, but I think green equals headset and pink/red equals mic.
What option do I choose on RealTek when I plug in my headset? And what settings should I change etc.
What settings do I change on the "Sound" window and what do I make as my default?
How can I test to see if the headset works?


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

This headset is designed for use on the Playstation 4 which has the same connection for audio and mic.

The 3.5mm jack has 4-poles which connect the speakers and mic through 1 connection.

To use it on your PC you need a compatible line-in which is for both audio and mic (like hands free earphone for your phone).

You may be able to use a splitter cable such as http://www.turtlebeach.com/product-detail/cables-parts/audio-mic-splitter/221 but turtle beach do not list that as a compatible model and they will normally provide a splitter with compatible products.


----------



## Crockett767 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dougx789 said:


> This headset is designed for use on the Playstation 4 which has the same connection for audio and mic.
> 
> The 3.5mm jack has 4-poles which connect the speakers and mic through 1 connection.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will try getting one. Should it work automatically then without changing any settings?

Also, how do I make it so I can use the output/jacks on my keyboard instead of the front panel ones on my computer.

I'm new to computers and don't know ****.


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

Crockett767 said:


> Thanks, I will try getting one. Should it work automatically then without changing any settings?


If the splitter works then it will most likely be plug and play (work straight away)
You may have to change some of your audio settings in the RealTek HD Audio Manager to get the best quality (You may find you only get the audio designated to the left speaker at first, this should be able to be changed to get all the sounds playing out the one speaker)



> Also, how do I make it so I can use the output/jacks on my keyboard instead of the front panel ones on my computer.
> 
> I'm new to computers and don't know ****.


You have not told us your computer specs, your keyboard make and model or how your keyboard is connected to your computer... So I, and presumably everyone else is unable to answer this question.


----------

